
Toast cuts 50% of staff as coronavirus forces eateries to close - JumpCrisscross
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/07/toast-cuts-50percent-of-staff-as-coronavirus-forces-restaurants-to-close.html
======
rocelot
This is a real bummer, Toast was crushing it in Boston this past year -- I
have some friends over there, likely part of the downsizing :/

